# Were you ever obsessed with dinosaurs?



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

It has occured to me recently that my love of reptiles almost definately stems from the obsession I had with dinosaurs when I was younger.

Now I have my own house, being able to keep snakes and lizards seems like the natural progression of my love for dinosaurs. lol.

Anyone else think this?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i did watch jurassic park a few too many times.....:blush: and our baby bosc does rather remind me of a mini dinosaur!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

i absolutly love reps but when i was a kid i never had any interest in dinos what so ever !


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i very much had an obsession, i wanted to be a palaeontologist for years, I would still love that aswel tbh...


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i had a stuffed stegosauraus (excuse spelling) was light brown with dark brown things on its back, i loved it, it came to school with me, and i used to show it at 'show n tell' :2thumb: haha.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes I did- up until I was about 8 or 9 I like dinosaurs and enjoyed collecting books on them which were far beyond my years but I liked trying to understand. Do you remember those dinosaur mags that came out where you collected a piece of plastic towards a model each time, and eventually ended up with a T rex? I lost the bits...so I never did make a T rex. 

I always thought it made me a bit odd, coz dinosaurs are a bit boyish aren't they and i liked thomas the tank engine too! lol.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> It has occured to me recently that my love of reptiles almost definately stems from the obsession I had with dinosaurs when I was younger.
> 
> Now I have my own house, being able to keep snakes and lizards seems like the natural progression of my love for dinosaurs. lol.
> 
> Anyone else think this?


When i bought my first corn the lady in the shop asked me the same question. Until then I'd never thought about the link. I was really interested in dinosaurs too.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Excellent!! So it's not just me then, lol.

Yeh I used to collect the magazines with the glow in the dark t-rex, don't think I managed to get all the pieces though.
I had the bugs one aswell!

I think keeping reptiles is my way of having my own little dinosaurs. lol. :flrt:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> Do you remember those dinosaur mags that came out where you collected a piece of plastic towards a model each time, and eventually ended up with a T rex? I lost the bits...so I never did make a T rex.


YES its the first thing i thought of when i saw this thread,

it was a glow in the dark T-Rex skeleton

I GOT THE WHOLE THING MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

come to think of it, you could be on to something there..i was dinosaur mad and now i do love reptiles...hmmm


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i used to love the dinosaur cards  Think i got every single one... remember my mum taking me to my friends house so we could swap... ooh and the glow in the dark t rex ... ooooh and going to the museum in mansfield my mum used to always buy me a dinosaur toy...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

DINOSAURS! ISSUE 1 "ORBIS PLAY & LEARN COLLECTION 1992" on eBay, also, Other Magazines, Magazines, Books, Comics Magazines (end time 27-Mar-09 20:53:19 GMT)

OMG! 1992! I'm so old!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I STILL like dinosaurs.

Although I would argue that my love of *BIRDS* stems from the love of dinos - reptiles are cool, but they ain't dinosaurs.

And Ozgi: In 1992 I was 14. I was building wooden dinosaur skeleton models.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> DINOSAURS! ISSUE 1 "ORBIS PLAY & LEARN COLLECTION 1992" on eBay, also, Other Magazines, Magazines, Books, Comics Magazines (end time 27-Mar-09 20:53:19 GMT)
> 
> OMG! 1992! I'm so old!


jesus was it really that long ago. i was 4 and i still remember the front cover and the 3d glasses

must be one of my first memories


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My like of reptiles started with dinosaurs too!


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

I was! :mf_dribble:

Up until the age of about 16 I was covinced I wanted to be a Palaeontologist.

It start on my 5th bithday when my parents took me too see the Dinosaurs alive exhibition..then of course Jurassic park came out lol:lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I STILL like dinosaurs.
> 
> Although I would argue that my love of *BIRDS* stems from the love of dinos - reptiles are cool, but they ain't dinosaurs.
> 
> And Ozgi: In 1992 I was 14. I was building wooden dinosaur skeleton models.


Oh yeh I still love them too, completely fascinated by them. It has just evolved, so to speak, into a love for reptiles! lol. I love birds aswell, that's not due to dinosaurs though, it's because my dad is a birder, lol.

I had a go at building those wooden models, never really got into it, but they look cool though.


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

I was always intrigued by dinosaurs and I am pleased to say both of my boys are also. Certainly looking into taking the eldest to the live 'Walking with Dinosaurs' show. It looks awesome.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Snow_Man_UK said:


> I was always intrigued by dinosaurs and I am pleased to say both of my boys are also. Certainly looking into taking the eldest to the live 'Walking with Dinosaurs' show. It looks awesome.


I've seen clips of that on youtube, it looks amazing!

Check this out if anybody hasn't seen it yet...

YouTube - Walking with Dinosaurs, The live experience '07


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Yh i think i could name just about every single dinosaur by the age of five lol. i also watched jurassic park a few too many times.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I still am :2thumb:

Palaeontology was my second career choice if I hadn't got into ecology.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> It has occured to me recently that my love of reptiles almost definately stems from the obsession I had with dinosaurs when I was younger.
> 
> Now I have my own house, being able to keep snakes and lizards seems like the natural progression of my love for dinosaurs. lol.
> 
> Anyone else think this?


Nope lizards are sooo BC... lizards are the hip things :2thumb:

I've never realy had that much of a fasination with dinosours.. but always liked reptiles..

: victory:


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

every child gets excited about dinosaurs and i was one of them


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

I loved dinosaurs, knew the name of every damned one hahaha


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

It was a major obsession between the ages of 7-9 lol .... pestered parents for books annd museum visits constantly. :lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> It has occured to me recently that my love of reptiles almost definately stems from the obsession I had with dinosaurs when I was younger.
> 
> Now I have my own house, being able to keep snakes and lizards seems like the natural progression of my love for dinosaurs. lol.
> 
> Anyone else think this?




OK well this is a funny story from my first year in primary,,

i was 4 years old nearly 5 and my mum went to my first parents evening.. my teacher said (after giving me a good repor)t she had one genuine concern..

that each time I was asked to draw a picture no matter what it was of I always drew a tyronasourous rex... LOL

my mum burst out laughing and said.. Oh she always does that!!!!!!

I had a total obsession with dinasours... still do :blush:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes!! I was obsessed with them as a yound lad....and I've loved reptiles since then...I'm glad it;s not just me that has an obsession from childhood..lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

sparkle said:


> OK well this is a funny story from my first year in primary,,
> 
> i was 4 years old nearly 5 and my mum went to my first parents evening.. my teacher said (after giving me a good repor)t she had one genuine concern..
> 
> ...


Haha, that's brilliant! Do you reckon you could still draw it? lol.


----------

